# Help! Taking the ferry to Greece with your dog



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

We're in Italy at the moment and want to travel from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa with our dog next week.

Does the dog have to stay in the kennel on deck, or can she stay with us in our motorhome if we camp onboard? 

If anyone has done this journey, we'd really appreciate some tips. 

Our dog is a terrible wimp and if she has to stay in the kennels, we'd like to know if they're OK and whether you can check on them during the trip.

Many thanks

Alex


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

We did Anek Lines Ancona to Patras in June this year and there were at least 6 dogs in the camping on board area.

There was supposed to be a dedicated dog walking area on that deck but there wasn't and so you had to just pick up,obviously.

The dogs stay in your van with you.

Helen


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

We also are in Italy but coming the other way. Don't forget that "camping on deck" finishes officially on 31/10 so if you come back after that date you may have to put your dog in the kennel they provide. The ones I've seen I wouldn't put my dogs in. They're steel and very dirty. Who knows what they might pick up. Similarly the sand pit that they're supposed to do their "business" in. Our dogs wouldn't even go in it never mind pee.

There are special cabins you can can book for your own accomodation into which you can take your dog but they are limited in number and I'm told quite expensive. Just check it out first.

Have a good trip to Greece!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We usually do Minoan, They stay with you on camping Deck but as already pointed out Camping on deck finishes on 31/10/10, On Minoan you can put them in Kennels and go and let them out and take them walks as long or as many times as you want, The kennels aren't bad.


----------

